# Circuito muestreador con transistor.



## mixcas (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola amigos. Necesito diseñar un circuito muestreador utilizando un transistor (2N2222). Utilizando señal de muestreo de 100KHz y una señal de entrada senoidal de 4KHz. 

Este es el circuito:



Pero como podeis ver no esta muestreando de manera optima. 

Alguien me podria ayudar o dar algun consejo.

Si alguien tiene ya un diseño de este tipo de circuito tambien seria un gran favor.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 5, 2011)

Durante el ciclo negativo de la onda seno, el transistor esta polarizado con un voltaje inverso.


----------



## mixcas (Feb 5, 2011)

Ya lo resolví. Aunque no tan óptimamente como me hubiese gustado.






Gracias.


----------



## Luisca (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola ... me sirvio de mucho tu post e hice varias simulaciones, al parecer tu circuito No. 2 puede quedar con soló modificar tu resistencia de la BASE de transistor a valores menores a 50K (R < 50K).


----------



## Fata (Abr 14, 2013)

Me podrian explicar porfavor para que sirve el diodo , el transistor y las resistencias en este circuito


----------

